# The Mandalorian Staffel 2: Erste Folge auf Disney Plus erschienen



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian Staffel 2: Erste Folge auf Disney Plus erschienen*

						Disney Plus hat die erste Folge der zweiten Staffel von The Mandalorian freigeschaltet. Bis Weihnachten geht es dort nun erst einmal wöchentlich mit "Baby Yoda" weiter. Folge 1 ist sogar überraschend lang.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian Staffel 2: Erste Folge auf Disney Plus erschienen*


----------



## VeriteGolem (30. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich immer ne Woche warten soll, kann ich auch TV schauen.

Naja neue Émail fürn Monat gratis ist gemacht, Disney sieht von mir keinen Cent.


----------



## Jerem1ah (30. Oktober 2020)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Wenn ich immer ne Woche warten soll, kann ich auch TV schauen.
> 
> Naja neue Émail fürn Monat gratis ist gemacht, Disney sieht von mir keinen Cent.


Ich binge zwar auch gerne mal Shows aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir ein wöchentliches Format sogar lieber als wie bei Netflix alle Folgen auf einmal. Ich habe dann einfach länger etwas von der Show. Ich warte oft ein ganzes Jahr und länger auf eine neue Staffel, dann werden alle Folgen auf einmal veröffentlicht und klar schaue ich sie dann an einem Wochenende an und dann kann ich direkt wieder ein ganzes Jahr warten. 

Werden die Folgen wöchentlich veröffentlicht braucht man keine Angst vor Spoilern zu haben, man hat jede Woche etwas worauf man sich freuen kann, man kann sich auf Reddit die Fantheorien durchlesen und auf Youtube werden Erklärungsvideos und Recaps veröffentlicht. 
Bei GoT war man jedes Jahr zwei Monate lang im Fantasy Fieber. Wie doof das gewesen wäre wenn HBO alle Folgen auf einmal released hätte, da hat man mal keine Zeit 10 Stunden lang vor dem Bildschirm zu hocken und schon ist das ganze Netz wie ein Minenfeld voller Spoiler. 

Zumindest bei der Erstveröffentlichung bevorzuge ich wöchentlich, danach müssen sie aber dann on demand bleiben.


----------



## -Loki- (30. Oktober 2020)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Wenn ich immer ne Woche warten soll, kann ich auch TV schauen.
> 
> Naja neue Émail fürn Monat gratis ist gemacht, Disney sieht von mir keinen Cent.


Naja wenn Disney kein Cent sieht, siehst du kein Disney+.
Probemonat gab es noch nie und die Probewoche gibt es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (30. Oktober 2020)

Sind die Folgen jetzt etwas länger? Das wäre ein Träumchen...


----------



## -Loki- (30. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Sind die Folgen jetzt etwas länger? Das wäre ein Träumchen...


Zumindestens die erste Folge war jetzt länger mit 55min.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (30. Oktober 2020)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Zumindestens die erste Folge war jetzt länger mit 55min.



Gott sei Dank... die Folgen waren ja effektiv nur 20 bis 25 min... gut für ne Sitcom, aber nicht für Star Wars.


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2020)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank... die Folgen waren ja effektiv nur 20 bis 25 min... gut für ne Sitcom, aber nicht für Star Wars.


Ja, deshalb hatte das Ding ja auch keine Story und alle Folgen waren so lange wie ein längerer Film.
Mit 55 Min pro Folge könnte man sogar eine Geschichte erzählen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2020)

Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Ich binge zwar auch gerne mal Shows aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir ein wöchentliches Format sogar lieber als wie bei Netflix alle Folgen auf einmal. Ich habe dann einfach länger etwas von der Show.


Dich zwingt doch keiner, alle Folgen auf mal zu schauen, nur weil sie verfügbar sind.
Ich finde es jedenfalls schöner, wenn alles sofort verfügbar ist. Dann kann ich entscheiden, wann ich das schaue und muss mich nicht bevormunden lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2020)

Man könnte vielleicht in dem Zusammenhang, auf einer Games-Seite, noch erwähnen dass zur Feier das Tages sowohl GoG als auch Steam alle Star Wars Spiele vergünstigt anbieten.


----------

